# SSD und Chkdsk?



## Psychom(Nobody) (13. Januar 2010)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine SSD beschädigen kann wenn man Chkdsk ausführt?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (13. Januar 2010)

Defragmentieren kann einer SSD ja schaden. Daher frag ich mcih, wie das mit Chickdisk ist.... 

Hat da jemand Ahnung?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (17. August 2012)

/push


----------



## hbf878 (17. August 2012)

chkdsk schreibt ja nicht (zumindest nicht, wenn keine fehler auftreten). sollte also die ssd nicht beschädigen. 

hbf


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (17. August 2012)

Da stellt sich jetzt die Frage, was passiert wenn Fehler auftreten.


----------



## hbf878 (18. August 2012)

dann wird chkdsk versuchen, die defekten sektoren mehrmals auszulesen, die daten aus den sektoren möglicherweise wiederherstellen und auf andere sektoren schreiben und dann die defekten sektoren als defekt markieren. 

hbf


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (18. August 2012)

Und macht das mit einer SSD Probleme, da die Zugriffe dort ja vom Contrller geregelt werden?
Deswegen dann des Defragmentieren doch große Probleme bereiten.

Oder bringe ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## hbf878 (19. August 2012)

ich weiß nicht, ob chkdsk richtig mit ssds umgehen kann, aber ich wüsste auch nicht, wo der unterschied zwischen hdd und ssd beim wiederherstellen von sektoren sein sollte . 
das defragmentieren ist ja vor allem wegen der vielen schreibvorgänge unvorteilhaft, aber da chkdsk ja im normalfall nur liest, sollte es da eher keine probleme geben. 

hbf


----------



## Raketenjoint (21. August 2012)

Defragmentieren ist auch nicht so schädlich, wenn man es nur 1-2 mal im Jahr macht, wenn die SSD stark fragmentiert ist. (Redaktion PCGH)


----------



## Duriel (21. August 2012)

Defragmentieren macht doch bei SSDs keinen Sinn, weil jeder Bereich direkt angesteuert wird.


----------



## Raketenjoint (21. August 2012)

Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben:


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> Vielleicht meldet sich der Autor der Artikels auch noch zu Wort, aber so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist der Tipp nicht. Es stimmt zwar, dass SSDs bei weitem nicht so stark von fragmentierten Daten betroffen sind, wie herkömmliche Festplatten. Aber auch SSDs müssen bei stark fragmentierten Daten mehrere Blöcke einlesen, wenn ein einzelner es (ohne Fragmentierung) auch getan hätte.
> Eine wöchentliche Defragmentierung wie bei Festplatten automatisch von Windows empfohlen, ist natürlich arg übertrieben, aber gerade wenn die Datenverteilung aussieht wie ein alter Flickenteppich kann man ein, zwei Mal im Jahr schon darüber nachdenken, auch eine SSD zu defragmentieren.
> Und soweit ich das auf Seite 67 (!) gesehen habe, steht da ja auch ein eher großer Intervallabstand.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (21. August 2012)

So wie ich das verstanden habe.

Die Defragmentierung bei einer HDD sorgt daür, dass einzelne Datein(Wenn möglich) kommplett an einer stelle liegen und der Lesekopf weniger springen muss.

Bei einer SSD gibt es keinen Lesekopf mehr. Auch können im gegensatz zu einer HDD alle Zellen gleich schnell angesprochen werden.
Allerdings ließt eine SSD immer mehrere "Sektoren" aufeinmal, daher könnte es vorteilhaft sein, wenn ein "Sektor" nicht von vielen verschiedenen Datein belegt wird.
Für mich sieht es allerdings nach einer ganz anderen Art der Defragmentierung aus als bei einer HDD.

Wenn ich mich reht erriner, meine ich zu SSD Anfangszeiten in einer PCGH gelesen zu haben, dass Defragmentieren eine SSD auch beschädigen kann.
Bei der SSD wird die "belegung" der Daten vom internen Controller gesteuert, nicht von Windwos. 
Daher kann der Controller durcheinanderkommen, wenn ein Defragmentierungsprogramm versucht dem Controller zu sagne, wo welche Daten hinsollen.

So hatte ich das zumindest verstanden.(Kenn mich aber nicht so gut damit aus)
Hat da jemand andere Informationen?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (28. August 2012)

Kein Kommentar mehr?


----------



## ich111 (28. August 2012)

Bei einer SSD kann kein Programm bestimmen wo was hinkommt bzw wenn es es machen will, was viele ja tun, weil sie die SSD wie eine HDD ansprechen, macht der Controller trotzdem was er will und der sorgt schon dafür, dass die Daten so liegen, dass man schnell lesen kann (verteilt über mehrere Chips) und so, dass alle Zellen ähnlich stark beansprucht werden (Wear Leveling)


----------

